# XML2 U4: 1A VS 1C



## gofastman (Sep 16, 2015)

can anybody post a direct comparison between these two tint bins?
I got a light with a U4 1C, and it's fantastically bright, but the tint is cold and UGLY! I'm wondering if the 1A is any better. 
Looks like the 1A may be technically even higher Kelvin, but I'm thinking the slight rose hue could be more pleasant than the 1C's greenish-yellowish tint


----------



## mds82 (Sep 17, 2015)

http://cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED Components and Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampXMBL.pdf
Take a look at page 7 to see all the color bins

1A and 1C will be nearly idential to the eye so there is not much difference in them. If it is actually a 1C bin then it should not be greenish at all since its so close to the curve. 1A should just a b bit cooler of a temperature and should be a pure white also. 

If you want a light that looks more neutral in color i would go with a 5000-4500K : 3A, 3D, 4A . Those will be a pure white and a nice hue also. Good luck finding a light that comes stock with that LED though.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 17, 2015)

I could be wrong, but I think it's best to stay on/just under the BBL (dotted line). FWIW, I think the 3D is great for everyone. Both NW and CW fans likely to be pleased.

Here's a thread I found on BLF which may help. http://budgetlightforum.com/node/5587


----------



## gofastman (Sep 17, 2015)

As far as I know, the U4 Flux bin is only available in those two tints so far


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 18, 2015)

Ask and ye shall receive a....Cree tint chart! 

Link


----------



## shock003 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have always loved 1A tints. Sure, a little cold, but hands down the brightest, pure white. Really I find it lights up a dark forest the best. I have tested many tints and I too found the 1C a little greenish when compared to 1A. However, by itself it is a decent tint. In fact I rather like the 1C in a heavy thrower flashlight. When I measured with a light meter it is almost dead on with the 1A. (if i remember correctly)

As for neutral tints.... look at the 2A. Very nice without being too warm. (for my tastes)
Some others I played with but not crazy about: 2C and 3D - personally find them too warm. I find myself craving brighter output. They feel nice on the eyes, but I just love brightness more. One other: I do have a 1R XPL, a bit rose colored, but it is nice and growing on me.

So I love 1A & 2A the best. Then comes the 1R and 1C (even though they are opposite the BBL line.) My two cents.


----------

